# Aboforderungen nach Stilllegung meiner Nummer



## Florian Trenn (9 Juli 2016)

Ich habe einen etwas kuriosen Fall:
Ich HATTE eine Prepaid karte, die ich ganz brav auf einen Namen angemeldet habe.
Die Karte hatte ich mir extra zugelegt, weil ich damit kostenpflichtige Dienste buchen wollte, ohne meine Vertragskarte da mit reinzuziehen.
Klappte auch alles wunderbar, dann hatte ich meinen Spass und die aufgeladene Kohle verbraten und nutzte die karte nicht mehr.
Alles wunderbar, dachte ich, Sache erledigt.
Bis vor kurzem. Da flatterten mir gleich zwei Mahnschreiben in den Briefkasten, einmal Anwalt, einmal Inkasso. Beide fordern jetzt gute dreistellige Beträge von mir für Leistungen, die ich ja nach "Stillegung" meiner karte gar nicht mehr nutzte, inklusive fetter Mahngebühren, Adressfeststellung, bla blubb etc.
Kurios wie gesagt, aber ich denke das kann ich einfach aussitzen und ins Leere laufen lassen oder ??
Florian


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2016)

Florian Trenn schrieb:


> ...ich denke das kann ich einfach aussitzen und ins Leere laufen lassen oder ??



Nehe! Du hast Verträge geschlossen und Leistungen gebucht aber nicht gekündigt, deshalb bekommst du nun die Schreiben. Allerdings bist du schon a bisserl witzig - du hattest die Prepaidkarte für die kleinen Schweinereien nämlich mit deinen echten Daten registriert, sowas macht Mann doch nicht!

Prepaid heißt Vorkasse und damit ist der Mobilfunkanbieter gut bedient. Ob der richtige, falsche oder fremde Daten verarbeitet, ist dem völlig egal.

Kann gut sein, dass dir deine Unbeschwertheit noch um die Ohren fliegt!


----------



## passer (12 Juli 2016)

Also ich glaube kaum, das der Anbieter eine Chance hat, die Forderungen durchzusetzen.

Wenn man so Dienste bucht, über Premium SMS u.a. dann wird ja das Guthaben der Prepaid Karte überprüft.
Und nur eingerichtet, wenn auch entsprechendes vorhanden ist. 
Und bei Abos wird dieses automatisch beendet, sofern die nächste Abo Abbuchung auf kein Guthaben mehr trifft -Jamba als Beispiel..
Also so Fälle wo der Dienste Anbieter so verfuhr wie beim @TE, das wäre mir neu.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2016)

Nicht zwingend.
Analog zu Deiner Meinung würde dann jeder Vertrag enden wenn das Konto leer ist und die Abbuchung platzt.
Kann aber schon sein daß sie stillhalten, aber ein Pflicht ist das nicht m.E.


----------



## passer (12 Juli 2016)

Hippo schrieb:


> Analog zu Deiner Meinung würde dann jeder Vertrag enden wenn das Konto leer ist und die Abbuchung platzt.
> .


Bankkonto wäre ja eine andere Sache als Prepaid Guthaben.
Und wenn man so einen Dienst bucht, erfährt der Diensteanbieter nicht nur den Guthabenstand, sondern auch ob es sich um Post oder Prepaid handelt.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2016)

passer schrieb:


> Bankkonto wäre ja eine andere Sache als Prepaid Guthaben.


Das ist womöglich ein Irrtum. Der Anbieter, mit dem der Nutzer einen Vertrag hat, kann nicht prüfen, ob das Betriebsmittel Mobilfunkvertrag Prepaid- (vergleichbar Onlinebilling) oder durch Offlinebilling (auf Rechnung) für Drittanbieter refinanziert ist. Wer Zahlungen an Dritte nicht will, kann deshalb ja eine Sperrverfügung treffen.

Im Zeitalter von Prepaidkreditkarten, Wallets und anderen modernen Finanzprodukten ist Hippos Vergleich durchaus angebracht.


----------



## passer (12 Juli 2016)

Trotzdem ist der Vergleich mit den platzenden Lastschriften falsch.

Bei normalen Verträgen gilt ja erst mal die Button Lösung, ich muss meine Adresse und Kontodaten eingeben.
Und wenn nach der Lieferung von Waren, Dienstleistung die Lastschrift platzt, dann tritt der Anbieter an den Kunden mit Mahnung, Inkasso, Strafanzeige usw. ran.
Der "Vertragsabschluss" mittels Telefon Billing erfolgt aber in der oben genannten Weise.
Wäre interessant ein Urteil zu finden, wo ein Dienste Anbieter einen Prepaid Kunden erfolgreich auf Zahlung der ausstehenden Gebühren verklagt hat.

Zumal hat der Anbieter das Recht, die Leistung einzustellen, wenn eine Zahlung nicht erfolgt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juli 2016)

Du schmeißt jetzt einige Dinge durcheinander.

a) wenn kein Vertrag besteht, warum wird dann die Belastung des Kontos (egal ob Girokonto, Telefonkundenkonto oder das "Guthabenkonto" Prepaidkarte) nicht angefochten und das Geld zurückverlangt

b) genau das tut der Anbieter ja weil er einen gültigen Vertrag unterstellt (dem Florian uns gegenüber ja auch zustimmt)

c) siehe a) - dann muß Florian den behaupteten Vertragsabschluß eben anfechten

d) klar kann er bei Nichtzahlung die Leistung einstellen, muß er aber nicht - zumindest nicht gleich.

Hier gehts doch da drum daß Florian denkt daß ein Vertrag (den er ja wie gesagt selber insgeheim unterstellt) sofort automatisch endet wenn kein Geld mehr zu holen ist.
Und genau hier liegt die Analogie von Simkarte (egal ob Prepaid oder Vertrag) und einem Girokonto.
Wenn jetzt ein gültiger Vertrag (Dauerschuldverhältnis durch Abo) unterstellt wird dann wäre das ein Vertrag dessen Zahlung von ihm zu leisten ist.
Und wenn jetzt das ursprüngliche Zahlungsmittel "Prepaidkarte" keine Deckung mehr aufweist bleibt der Vertrag (der ja keine Telekommunikationsdiensleistung ist) bestehen und die Beiträge laufen auf wenn der Gläubiger nicht für die Deckung auf dem Konto sorgt.

Inwieweit natürlich so ein "Vertrag" (und vor allem die Zahlung) dann seitens des Anbieters auch juristisch durchsetzbar ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Tschekka (22 März 2017)

Schon, nur wenn der Anbieter die Leistungen einstellt kann er spätestens ab da ja kein Geld mehr dafür verlangen !


----------



## SunnyBoy-WOR (9 April 2017)

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass er das Abo gar nicht mehr kündigen kann.
Eben wenn es die betreffende Nummer nicht mehr gibt, um von dort etwa eine SMS mit "STOP supergeiles Abo" zu schicken.


----------



## KrauserPeter (13 Mai 2017)

eben.. solche Abos kann man ausschliesslich per SMS kündigen.
Und das ist in dem fall ja technisch nicht mehr möglich


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2017)

Wenn es die Nummer nicht mehr gibt kann darüber auch nichts mehr belastet werden.
Eigentlich ...
Stillgelegte Nummern werden nach geraumer Zeit ja neu vergeben. Jetzt kann es passieren wenn der Gläubiger ein sehr nachtragendes Debitorenmanagement hat das nicht innerhalb dieser Karenzzeit das Ding als uneinbringlich stillegt dann feststellt "Ups da isse ja wieder" und den neuen Nummerninhaber mit unerklärlichen Belastungen beglückt


----------

